# Leipzig Mahler Festival at http://liveweb.arte.tv



## violadamore2

http://liveweb.arte.tv

For the next few days you can watch/listen for free all 10 of the Mahler Symphonies and Das Lied performed at the Gewandhaus by leading orchestras and conductors.

Ocassionally the sound and video are out of synch by as much as a second, so I recommend you close your eyes when that happens.


----------

